

Starbucks says [homakov] gift card hack was 'fraudulent activity' - wgx
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-32844123

======
Nadya
>"Starbucks should be grateful this bug was found by somebody who worked with
it to fix the problem," he added.

This sums up the entire scenario. If he wanted to (although he'd probably be
caught) he could have added $1000's of dollars to gift cards, purchased
coffee, and resold it for a cheaper rate. Or just used it for infinite free
coffee.

He would have solved The Programmer's Dilemna.. Dilemma? That looks
wrong....wait...isn't it dilemna? The Mandela Effect strikes me again....
[http://www.dilemna.info/](http://www.dilemna.info/)

Well there went the rest of my day. Back to questioning my existence and
multi-dimensional theory.

